

Ask HN: Reccomend an interesting and fun book to learn electronics. - Beanblabber

Preferably with an emphasized hands on approach.
======
mahmud
Horowitz and Hill's "The Art of Electronics" is the category killer. It's very
in-depth and hands on, supplement it with "fun" stuff.

~~~
Anon84
The companion student manual is fun and actually a large part of what make H+H
such a great book.

------
kqr2
Forrest Mims classic:

<http://www.amazon.com/Getting-Started-Electronics-Forrest->
Mims/dp/0945053282/

It's written in a very friendly notebook style.

------
renkeyes
I just saw this today...it might fit the bill:

"Make: Electronics -- Learning Through Discovery" By Charles Platt; Released:
December 2009 (est.) ; <http://oreilly.com/catalog/9780596153755> "With this
practical introductory guide, you'll learn important concepts while you work
on real projects."

------
christianwright
I immediately thought of this book "The Manga Guide to Electricity by Kazuhiro
Fujitaki, Matsuda, and Trend-pro Co, Ltd." published by No Starch Press
(<http://tinyurl.com/mwsw7k)-> it's squarely in the "fun" category but it's a
little more basic and not really hands on with electronics.

------
plaes
Although this series is still a bit incomplete, it should get you started:
<http://openbookproject.net//electricCircuits/>

PS. Don't forget to send feedback and suggestions to the authors.

------
grinich
_Practical Electronics for Inventors_ is pretty good.

[http://www.amazon.com/Practical-Electronics-Inventors-
Paul-S...](http://www.amazon.com/Practical-Electronics-Inventors-Paul-
Scherz/dp/0070580782)

------
prakash
Electronic Projects for Musicians [http://www.amazon.com/Electronic-Projects-
Musicians-Craig-An...](http://www.amazon.com/Electronic-Projects-Musicians-
Craig-Anderton/dp/0825695023)

------
coryrc
Buy the 200-in-1 Electronics kit sold (at least at one time) by Radioshack.
The book is great (though aimed at a young crowd) and is the reason I am now
an Electrical Engineer.

------
camperman
Electronics for Dummies is surprisingly good and has lots of hands-on stuff.
It also has a great section on microcontrollers.

